# When to take new pup to pee and other training thoughts



## rdefino (Jan 2, 2013)

We have a new 8 week old standard. We go her last week when she was 7 weeks. 

Now I taught her to sit and lie down for a treat. 

I do praise and give a treat once an a while when she pee's and poops.

Now I read in another thread that the pup doesn't need to go out during the night unless they cry or bark, I guess never wake them up t go out. Is this true?

We have been sending her to bed at 10pm, and taking her out at around 2am and around 5:30am. 

Should we just wait for her to cry to go out?

Any good link to training tips we should follow? 

Thanks


----------



## meredian (Nov 5, 2012)

Every pup is different when it comes to going out at night. There is a thread going on about this here: http://www.poodleforum.com/23-gener...when-do-spoo-puppies-sleep-through-night.html

Many pups will sleep through the night right away and others take more time. You could try not taking her out in the middle of the night and see what happens. She might just sleep right through. Chances are, she will wake you if she needs to go out, especially if you are crate training and she has a properly sized crate (dogs do not like to soil their sleeping areas).

Dog Star Daily is an awesome site with lots of training tips - Dog Star Daily

It's free to register.


----------



## Cin3dee (Jan 5, 2013)

My new puppy is three months today. I got her at 8 weeks. I am crate training her. She went out at 10:30 pm and then slept till 5:00 am. Ive never woken her up. I would think that could start a habit of waking up during the night when not needed?? So now after one month with my puppy she goes out one last time between 9-10 pm and out at 6:00 am. She hears me get up at 5:00 and she wimperes for a few seconds but if im quietly drinking my coffee she dozes off till around 6. I heard during the day they can last an hour for every month in age plus one. So a two month old should be able to last three hours during day. 
My mini seemed to want every two hours for the first two weeks. Shes now able to go every three hours. Good luck with your new puppy. They are a joy but a lot of work! :aetsch:


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

Typically, puppies can hold it for the amount of hours equal to how many months old they are + one. 

So a two month old puppy would typically be able to hold it for 3 hours. Three months is four hours and so on up to 6-8 hours.

But there's no hard and fast rule, every dog is different. 

I tell people not to expect to sleep through the night if they have a puppy. It's just one of the downsides to having a baby animal. 

This does NOT factor in if the dog has eaten or drank or played or gotten exercise. And anytime the dog wakes up, they should immediately go out to potty. Even in the middle of the night.


----------



## MaggiesMum (Feb 19, 2013)

As has been said every dog is different. We haven't crate trained and she sleeps just outside our room with the door open. At 8 weeks i was taking her out at about 2am and she wanted to go. After about 2 weeks i was waking her up to go so then i stopped. There were times when she would go on her puppy pad and others where she held it, now she wakes me up at about 5. I don't think it encourages a bad habit as long as you don't make the bathroom trip fun in anyway, i only spoke to her to praise her when she went then straight back to bed.


----------



## Cin3dee (Jan 5, 2013)

My puppy has been taught to ring a doggy door bell now. Its very very helpful!! Shes ringing it now! Gotta go! Lol.


----------



## WhosMyFluffyPuppy (Jan 12, 2013)

When we got Darku, he was 8 weeks old. We put him to bed when we went to sleep around 10p, then I would wake up at 2a to pee Darku in the middle of the night. My spouse would then wake up at 6a to pee the dog and get ready for the day. This kept him dry at night.

This routine only lasted all of two weeks before we decided sleep was more important. 

We started to push the 2am peeing to 3am, then 4am, then 5am, then got rid of the middle of the night peeling altogether. By 12 weeks, he was sleeping from 10p to 6a without crying to go out to pee. 

It's difficult, but such is puppyhood. Good luck to you!


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

I reread the OP. If she sleeps through the night without waking and doesn't have any accidents due to it, then you're lucky and use your opportunity to sleep! If she has accidents, then she needs to be awakened to go out. And taking her out when she speaks up is really fantastic so she can tell you any time she has to go. It can come in handy with tummy aches.


----------



## LuvMyBelvedere (Mar 4, 2013)

Cin3dee said:


> My puppy has been taught to ring a doggy door bell now. Its very very helpful!! Shes ringing it now! Gotta go! Lol.


That is TOOO CUTE!!!


----------

